# OT- Getting married- Sept 24th!



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well were doing it....no not that! Were getting married. My Fiancee and I are tying the knot in September. We have known each other for almost 21 years, dated on and off during that time. She finally admitted to being in the wrong about breaking up with me many years ago. She said she has come to her senses. We have been together for the past year. My father, who is an ordained minister in Michigan, is going to marry us in his church. We will have a wedding reception/barbeque back here in KY the weekend after. 

Man, there is a lot of planning that goes into this!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

After four times down the isle I determined I'm allergic to matrimony, however Best of luck in your endeavor together here's wishing you far better experiences than I.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good luck, you're gonna need it!


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! And may God have mercy on your soul.....

I got married at the ripe old age of 37--be eight years in November. I don't regret it. Who else would I fight with?


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yes, but is she "one of us"? *

CONGRATS! Just curious, is she going to encourage or condemn "the hobby"? I was lucky enough the first time, and the third time to get wives who were supportive. Ex Fiance HATED my modeling, thought it was CHILDISH. Can be a real bone of contention sometimes in a relationship like that. My good wife of 15 years now actually encourages me and listens to me prattle on about kits, conversations with you guys, hopes of going to WF etc...

Best wishes!
Cliff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

WHEN you argue, make certain that you remain respectful and to always treat her like a LADY. Don't sweat the small stuff and address those issues when they come up calmly. Let HER take care of the check book (unless she's a shop-aholic).
Communication, Humor & Trust (CHT) must be mutual; any of those elements lacking is a sign of trouble.
Via con Dios, Robiwon, and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

congrats robiwon !


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Robiwon - congradulations! May everything be the best! I also was thinking of what Cliff said. Does she deal with our STUFF well? That's a big thing but if you two have been together for this long I'm sure she must be OK with it. Hope she has her own hobby cause that always works for the best. Like my wife. We have been together for almost 28 years and she has 2 hobbies. Scrapbooking and jewlrey making. Both are expensive just like our hobby is.
Now - are we all invited to come over for the BBQ??????????????


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> Good luck, you're gonna need it!


Yeah don't let her get in the way of your model building!
Congratulations!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. She actually has more than a passing interest in modeling. I think she may turn into a figure modeler. She did the confederate solidier at Wonderfest this year.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Congratulations, robi'! There have been at least two sides to every issue that's ever been posted on these forums, so here's my take on the subject of matrimony:

A good marriage is like a good modeling project. If you take your time to do things the way you should, your model will turn out great. Sometimes you run into your problems, which may be your fault or beyond your control. But if you persevere, you'll end up with a winner.

Mrs. McG. and I have been married since 1982, so I'm guessing I've got all the seams filled and the paint on pretty smooth. That make any sense? :freak: Anyhoo, best of luck to you and the future Mrs. Robiwon!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent! Now, on your wedding night, you two can build a model kit together!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys!



MadCap Romanian said:


> Excellent! Now, on your wedding night, you two can build a model kit together!


Yeah, that's what were planning on doing................................................


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm....well.... be verrrrry careful if you're using Super Glue
Congrats to you BOTH :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. She has been very supportive of modeling and my movie prop collecting. Of course, I did just drop the bomb that I want to do a full size Predator costume that will probably run me about $3,000. 

I should have waited to tell her that _after_ the wedding!:drunk:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Having married myself at age, uh....40, I will say that building models instilled in me the real key to a happy marriage (16 years so far) and child-rearing (a 13-year-old): PATIENCE. Always remember: Walk away for a while and let the paint dry. Things always look better when you return! My heartiest congratulations and best wishes!!!!!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

As she did with the five (or six, depending on who you ask) husbands previous to me, my ex left me angry, bitter and filled with a cold, blind hatred for her and wary of anything female. I'm told she has her claws well entrenched in the next victim. It sounds as if you have had the opportunity to have some disagreements, some time apart, a reconciliation, and through it all have actually become friends. That's an excellent foundation to build on--and use the best mortar you can find, it's worth it.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

With women they believe what yours is theirs and what theirs is theirs so you need a pre-nup to protect your model investment.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. Over the last 20 years we have had our ups and downs. We really have become best friends over the last 4-5 years. Even when we were not together for so many years we remained friends. I think we have have a really solid foundation.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats, Robiwon!! I wish you both the best!! I've been married over 25 years (yes, same woman!)... it's always work (even that can be fun) best decision I've ever made!! - Denis


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS buddy ! you will be getting married on our 28th wedding anniversary. I am very happy for you my friend.
Bert


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

bert model maker said:


> CONGRATULATIONS buddy ! you will be getting married on our 28th wedding anniversary. I am very happy for you my friend.
> Bert


That's great Bert! We can both celebrate the same day!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> As she did with the five (or six, depending on who you ask) husbands previous to me, my ex left me angry, bitter and filled with a cold, blind hatred for her and wary of anything female. I'm told she has her claws well entrenched in the next victim. It sounds as if you have had the opportunity to have some disagreements, some time apart, a reconciliation, and through it all have actually become friends. That's an excellent foundation to build on--and use the best mortar you can find, it's worth it.


Not meaning to hijack this thread, but Disco, you fell into a trap by a sociopath, judging by her "spotty job history". Not all women are like HER, just as not all men are rapists and pedophiles. Yes, all women DO manipulate, but not as badly as your ex, who was a player and probably a "poor me/victim". Next time, find someone who doesn't have as many ex's and spends all your time whining about how badly her ex's have treated her, because you WILL be the next one she complains about. Life is too short to be miserable (or alone with the wrong mate); you can't find the "right" mate if you are still holding on to the "wrong" one.
Godspeed to your complete recovery, buddy! :wave:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats! Just had our 24th anniversary this month, and still happy as Christmas. Good luck to you both - planning a wedding can be stressful to be sure, but I sure enjoyed the day when it happened.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

robiwon said:


> That's great Bert! We can both celebrate the same day!


We sure can Robert, Linda & I are happy for you !
Bert


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations! I hope it's all nice and smooth for you both!


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Excellent! Now, on your wedding night, you two can build a model kit together!


Yeah like the Rewal human body in 1/1 scale.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dickens wasn't referring to marriage but his quote fits.

"It was the best of times. It was the worst of times."

Congratulations!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations Robi. I've been married almost 31 years and overall the ride's been very good. In fact we rarely fight and she is supportive of my geeky hobbies. She likes to go to the fest, watch old scifi TV shows, go to monster cons and scifi cons. Amazing isn't it considering she never would have done any of that if she hadn't married me! I think I'll keep her around for a while longer! Anyway, best of luck now and for your future together.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

dklange said:


> Congrats, Robiwon!! I wish you both the best!! I've been married over 25 years (yes, same woman!)... it's always work (even that can be fun) best decision I've ever made!! - Denis


Hey Robiwon, I've met Denis wife and she is a keeper. He better be good to her.  Now Robiwon. Just keep listening to us guys who have been with our wifes for a long time (I've been with my wife for almost 28 yrs and married for 25). Sounds like you are off to a good start! Just remember every man's saying that works! YES DEAR! Works for me!!!!!!!!! Wish you two the best! And don't forget to invite all of us over for that BBQ!:woohoo:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> And don't forget to invite all of us over for that BBQ!:woohoo:


Right, he is in Louisville I believe so we could just stop by one night during the Fest next year.

Bob K.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Congratulations Robi, * 

Now you will have to sell me ALL YOUR KITS it looks like,....lol....lol..But For real man, YOUR A BRAVER MAN THEN I AM FOR THAT ACTION,...lol...Better you then me, I SAY,....




Ian


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in Danville KY, south of Louisville, anyone in the area that wants to stop by for the BBQ is more than welcome!

Yes, she's a keeper. Here she is at Wonderfest at the SSM Make and Take building her kit.










Ian, I'll get all my models boxed up for you..........................................


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Congratulations!! Here's hoping you have a long and happy life together! 

I've been happily Married to my Wonderful Wife for the last 19 years, despite my bringing plastic models into our home on a regular basis! I love her!

Best of wishes to you and your wife to be!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...SOUND GOOD DUDE, but I'm pretty sure, YOU HAVE YOUR HAND FULL NOW, good luck buddy, .....And concrats,...and, "Have a long and happy marage",..we are all pulling for you I'm sure.



Ian


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats! I've been married 30 years myself. My wife puts up with my hobbies pretty well. I'm sure yours will do the same!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I am in Danville KY, south of Louisville, anyone in the area that wants to stop by for the BBQ is more than welcome!
> 
> Yes, she's a keeper. Here she is at Wonderfest at the SSM Make and Take building her kit.
> 
> ...


OK - now I'm concerned! WHAT is she looking at? :lol:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

She is checking the fit of the two halves having just glued.............................................Oh, oooh, youre sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

robiwon said:


> She is checking the fit of the two halves having just glued.............................................Oh, oooh, youre sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL though!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I know I'm sick! Ya just gotta give me a brake - I just got fired yesterday so I'm more then sick! I'm Unemployed :freak:- no kits for awhile!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol..._HEY GUYS,........ _Now There's *NOTHING FUNNY OR WRONG* about that picture and you know it, .....lol....As Well as you must know, That is the ONLY WAY you can tell if it is indeed a MOM or a DADDY Horse like that, And you know it,..
I mean if she gets it Wrong, And If she put it back in the wrong stall from there, ....
I mean* "THERE WILL BE CONSEQUENCES TO DEAL WITH I SHOULD THINK", *I mean Robi may not have room for more then one "Mister Ed" in his house now with all those Models he can no longer use taking up all that space, 
I for one hope she make the right Diagnostic my self here,....lol.....
Because if not, HE WILL FOR SURE have to sell me ALL OF THEM NOW.........
_"So Lets Cross are fingers and hope"_




*
Ian*


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG!!! LOL.... ok you guys this is the soon to be wifey, just wanted to say I cant believe he posted that picture for one, and to Ian your post has got to be the funniest i have read yet :thumbsup:....That model kit just was not fitting together right and the glue was not holding at all. Thanks goes out to all of you on the Congrats, and again like robiwon has mentioned if you are near Danville, Kentucky you are all more then welcome to come to the BBQ. It is at Mellinium Park in Danville, Ky 40422 on October 1st at 1:00pm If needed I can get an Address for you. Just let us Know..:wave:

Tammie


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol..A bit of a ride form the *Cascade Mountains *is State Of *Oregon* I should think, But thinks for asking anyway,....Would if I could Guys........So I will just say for now,...
...."GOD BLESS YOU BOTH"...And Be Well....




Ian


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

robiwon said:


> OMG!!! LOL.... ok you guys this is the soon to be wifey, just wanted to say I cant believe he posted that picture for one, and to Ian your post has got to be the funniest i have read yet :thumbsup:....That model kit just was not fitting together right and the glue was not holding at all. Thanks goes out to all of you on the Congrats, and again like robiwon has mentioned if you are near Danville, Kentucky you are all more then welcome to come to the BBQ. It is at Mellinium Park in Danville, Ky 40422 on October 1st at 1:00pm If needed I can get an Address for you. Just let us Know..:wave:
> 
> Tammie


Hi Tammie, you got a great guy there I can tell you that and he is a lucky guy as well. You two are getting married on our 28th wedding anniversary & I am very happy for the both of you ! Nice to see you on here.
Bert


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

She builds models AND has a tattoo? A keeper for sure, Robi! Treat her well, bro, and Tammie, congrats to the both of you! Hope to see you posting here sometime soon!


----------

